# DCC F keys



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

How are theF10 thru F15 keys used on an MRC Prodigy Express cab?


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*F Keys on Prodigy Express*

How do you use F10 thru F15 on the Prodigy Express cab?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I merged your two threads into one ... same question, really. Here, all responses will be in one place.

Hey -- good to have another Rhode Islander onboard. Give us a quick bio on your layout, collection, etc.

TJ


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Rhode Islander*



tjcruiser said:


> I merged your two threads into one ... same question, really. Here, all responses will be in one place.
> 
> Hey -- good to have another Rhode Islander onboard. Give us a quick bio on your layout, collection, etc.
> 
> TJ


Thanks for the welcome. I'm in Providence; where are you?

kkri49


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Aquidneck Island (Newport/Portsmouth). I drive from RI up Rt 24 to MA and then on 195 back to RI to get to Providence ... our state is so tiny, one has to drive through another state to get from Point A to Point B!

TJ


----------

